# [solved]distfiles über NFS freigeben

## SigHunter

Hallo

ich versuche meinen distfiles Ordner per NFS frei zu geben, 

diesen an den anderen Gentoo Maschinen unter /usr/portage/distfiles zu mounten, 

um so für alle Gentoos bei mir zu Hause den selben distfiles Cache zu haben.

Ich erhalte aber eine Fehlermeldung. 

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob die Freigabe- und Mountparameter so richtig sind, hatte vorher nie etwas mit NFS zutun.

Habe natürlich auch nach dem Fehler gegoogled, die Ergebnisse haben mir aber nicht wirklich weitergeholfen

/etc/exports des Servers:

/usr/portage/distfiles *(rw,async,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)

Mountoptionen der Clients:

192.168.1.8:/usr/portage/distfiles on /usr/portage/distfiles type nfs (rw,vers=4,addr=192.168.1.8,clientaddr=192.168.1.115)

Fehlermeldung:

```

[Errno 121] Remote I/O error: '/usr/portage/distfiles/.procps-3.2.8.tar.gz.portage_lockfile': chown('/usr/portage/distfiles/.procps-3.2.8.tar.gz.portage_lockfile', -1, 250)

Cannot chown a lockfile: '/usr/portage/distfiles/.procps-3.2.8.tar.gz.portage_lockfile'

Group IDs of current user: 0 1 2 3 4 6 10 11 20 26 27

[32;01m * [39;49;00mprocps-3.2.8.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [34;01m[ [39;49;00m[32;01mok[39;49;00m[34;01m ][39;49;00m

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/EbuildFetcher.py", line 113, in _spawn

    allow_missing_digests=False):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/fetch.py", line 642, in fetch

    stat_cached=mystat)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py", line 1043, in apply_secpass_permissions

    stat_cached=stat_cached, follow_links=follow_links)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py", line 873, in apply_permissions

    os.chown(filename, uid, gid)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 226, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

OSError: [Errno 121] Remote I/O error: '/usr/portage/distfiles/procps-3.2.8.tar.gz'

[31;01m * [39;49;00mFetch failed for 'sys-process/procps-3.2.8-r2', Log file:

[31;01m * [39;49;00m '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.2.8-r2/temp/build.log'

```

habe es auch mit mountoption nolock und FEATURES="-distlocks" versucht, führt mich aber nur zu weiteren Fehlermeldungen

Wenn ich mit vers=3 mounte dann kommt keine Fehlermeldung, er passiert einfach nur garnichts und hängt ewig

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache?

Freue mich über Antworten

Freundliche Grüße

SebastianLast edited by SigHunter on Tue May 17, 2011 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Ganz allgemein, es läuft überall der portmap?

(wenn nicht kann es dadurch zu ganz hässlichen Laufzeiten führen) (es hängt)

----------

## SigHunter

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ganz allgemein, es läuft überall der portmap?
> 
> (wenn nicht kann es dadurch zu ganz hässlichen Laufzeiten führen) (es hängt)

 

ich verwende rpcbind, der läuft auf beiden.

muss ich da etwas einstellen? 

habe nur die exports konfiguriert und die dämonen gestartet

sollte ich nfs4 oder 3 verwenden?

Kerneloptionen auf dem Server bzgl. NFS sind übrigens:

```
CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4_1=y

CONFIG_PNFS_FILE_LAYOUT=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_USE_LEGACY_DNS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_NEW_IDMAPPER=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y
```

auf dem Client:

```
CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4_1 is not set

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_USE_LEGACY_DNS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_USE_NEW_IDMAPPER is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y
```

----------

## SigHunter

Ok, ich weiss nicht was ich jetzt anders gemacht habe,

habe es vorher schonmal genau so versucht, mit vers=3 und -distlocks funktioniert es jetzt. 

trotzdem danke für die hilfe

----------

